# ICE ICE baby!



## brown sugar (Feb 27, 2003)

i haven't posted in a while so i thought i let y'all know what i was doing.

i finished the work study program at institute of culinary education in nyc (formerly peter kumps) in october. i took a break over the holidays... including a holiday trip to france, where my hubby and i ate almost anything that came our way from nice to beaune (burgundy region) to paris. we checked out almost every patisserie, chocolatier and any other random bakery at every stop.

3 weeks ago i started my baking/pastry program, and i am LOVING it. of course we are just learning the basics like whipping cream, making marshmellows, souffles at the moment... but come june, i'll graduate and go on my externship. i love my teacher too!

i'm really glad i have embarked on this new career!


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

I am glad you are enjoying your studies at ICE. I am, however, shocked that you openly admit to have listened to Vanilla Ice.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Care to share a name?


----------



## brown sugar (Feb 27, 2003)

gerri sarnataro ... she's really a great teacher! very supportive and really wants us to learn our craft.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

She's great. I've taken a couple of rec classes with her, most recently a bread class. She and my firend Linda are buds. Tell her I said hi


----------

